# Midwife Frustrations..Not high risk just fat!



## truebebeblue (Mar 10, 2012)

This is long!!!


Background: I am 34 over 350lbs and Gave birth a bit over a year ago to 
my first baby with midwives in a hospital in AZ(legislation at the time made birth center impossible). I was induced at 41wks had a long hard labor (44 hrs) but gave birth with no issue Smallish babe (7lbs 2oz) but never developed Diabetes or high blood pressure(oops wrong I was elevated on day induced but NST was fine and no protein in urine). I am 5yrs post wls.
I did end up having an epidural after the first 24 hrs (I had to get out of the jacuzzi to start pitocin so I insisted) 

On to the issue
I am 18 weeks Preg with our second baby. I was hoping to birth in a freestanding birth center here In Pittsburgh to up the chances of natural birth. I feel like laboring in water is key to that,it's SO much better.

Did loads of research about this group of midwives before making an appointment. The first appointment went fine,I brought up my concerns about furniture being sturdy enough during birth but the MW thought that wouldn't be an issue at all. She said they would discuss me at the monthly group meeting.

I've had two appt since then and am basically being told they want me to deliver in the hospital, the reasoning they give is in case of emergency transport they are worried about me being large. I don't really buy this,since EMTs would be called in any case and that would make at least 4 medical personnel to transfer me. When I was 500 lbs and ill 4 EMTs showed up just in case but they weren't needed. 

I feel like maybe they just kind of do not know what to do with me/are worried I am a ticking timebomb even though I am clearly NOT high risk. Just fat. They have scheduled me with a high risk doctor and I think that it is their way of transferring care to an OB without saying it directly.

There is just this feeling I get from them...and it doesn't feel empowering or like they trust that I can birth normally... Which is what I need in a caregiver. If I had all the confidence within myself I would just do it at home!

I had amazing (almost all fat!) midwives in AZ and I miss them.Salt of the earth,everything is fine,birth is not illness women with years and years of experience.

I feel like these MW are just not the same. I still feel like birth is high medically manged here even with MW.

Anyway, I am going to schedule with another MW group that births at the women's hospital (this hospital does have tubs to labor in but only 3 so chances are slim but better than 0) I am hoping I get a better feeling from them. 

I really wish I had the resources to hire a midwife for a homebirth but it is just not possible right now. 

Putting this out there for comment,opinion and reference for anyone going through similar now or in the future. Will update.
Oh and miss Vickie! Please tell me if I am just being a crazy pregnant lady here.... I trust your opinion!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi True,

I am not sure what to advise medical wise. Vickie would be the one to answer those kind of concerns.

I was recently told by my doctor that if I were to get prgenant it would be a " Disaster" ( her words) and that it would be a high risk pregnancy.
I weigh 348 pounds, and other than having Multiple Sclerosis, I have no other health conditions.
I do not smoke or drink and am very healthy.

I feel upset when doctors make those kind of statements to fat women. Like we do not deserve to have babies etc.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you gotten in touch with the ladies that helped you with your first pregnancy? Maybe they could offer some referrals?


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 10, 2012)

TexasTrouble said:


> Have you gotten in touch with the ladies that helped you with your first pregnancy? Maybe they could offer some referrals?



Unfortunately their are only two MW practices in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Paul (Mar 10, 2012)

Trueblue,

Just a thought-maybe this be an insurance issue. Could it be the malpractice insurance does not allow certain births (the insurer considers "high risk") at the birthing centre, even if the midwife okays it? So if the insurer is calling the shots, then the only option is a hospital birth. Do you think this is it?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry I don't have much to add besides saying congratulations on the new baby!

When I was pregnant with my daughter 19 years ago I was going to doctors at a health clinic. They said they wanted me to start going to their maternity clinic at the hospital because I was a "high risk" pregnany. Other than weighing 300 lbs. there were no other 'risks'. They only wanted me to gain 15 lbs. during the pregnancy also. I gained about 35, 10 of which I swear was water weight at the end. After I gave birth all 35lbs. came off...it was all baby weight.

I hope no matter what happens that you have a smooth and easy delivery. And don't forget to show us pictures of the new baby!


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 11, 2012)

Paul said:


> Trueblue,
> 
> Just a thought-maybe this be an insurance issue. Could it be the malpractice insurance does not allow certain births (the insurer considers "high risk") at the birthing centre, even if the midwife okays it? So if the insurer is calling the shots, then the only option is a hospital birth. Do you think this is it?



I do know they are highly scrutinized but there is criteria for high risk... and you have to meet more than one of the criteria... I am fat so that is one strike. I think they may just be nervous and I do understand that but I am very proactive with my health and blunt about asking questions related...if I was high risk they would just say hey.. our insurance wont cover you birthing here.. easy out. This is something else... and I can't really put my finger on it... which is part of my frustration


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 11, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Sorry I don't have much to add besides saying congratulations on the new baby!
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter 19 years ago I was going to doctors at a health clinic. They said they wanted me to start going to their maternity clinic at the hospital because I was a "high risk" pregnany. Other than weighing 300 lbs. there were no other 'risks'. They only wanted me to gain 15 lbs. during the pregnancy also. I gained about 35, 10 of which I swear was water weight at the end. After I gave birth all 35lbs. came off...it was all baby weight.
> 
> I hope no matter what happens that you have a smooth and easy delivery. And don't forget to show us pictures of the new baby!



Yeah they actually told me fat women are at higher risk of low weight babies...seems as though noone agrees on that some OBs swear fat women have 10 lb babies all the time. They gave me the 11-20 ratio for gain or whatever...I gained 50 or so with Maddi and lost 30+right away,I can hold 15 lbs of water no problem..... I am interested to see what comes of the fetal maternal doc appt,if they try to transfer care for non factual 'concern' I will just change practices and hope they don't do the same. I will def post pix! Thanks!


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 11, 2012)

Shosh said:


> Hi True,
> 
> I am not sure what to advise medical wise. Vickie would be the one to answer those kind of concerns.
> 
> ...




From what I have read MS symptoms are greatly improved by pregnancy but can flair Post Partum.... if it's something you REALLY want get another doc.
As long as you have a good support system in place I see no reason why you cannot have a baby.


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a call today they have decided that I am too 'medically complicated' for them to provide care. The doctors they practice under wanted me to begin seeing the high risk doctor.. um no,but the midwife I spoke to thinks the other midwife group that is in the womens hospital can handle it. I was likely going to change anyway but it is upsetting. I said " the only high risk factor I know that I have is being fat" and she denied that was the reason stating is was combination of my previous high BP (the day I was induced I had a higher bp but not dangerous) and that I had WLS. I guess my previous midwives were just more experienced and confident. I guess my intuition was right...


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2012)

I have no advice but am proud of you for being so medically proactive. I regret my first pregnancy decisions because of just blindly following the doctors orders..


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Megan... I just want a good birth experience and I know that obstetricians can be really hard headed
Even when i did everything 'right' the first time.. I had a doula and midwife etc.. I still ended up not getting the birth experience I wanted
you feel almost selfish because you get the great kid but I still have lasting issues because I didn't stick to my original
plan...mainly my pelvic pain and tailbone being broken/sore still. I felt the effects of epidural for a good 6 months too,my left leg just wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 28, 2012)

Was this the Midwives Center in the Strip District? I'm disappointed, but can't say I'm surprised. I'm a little 'crunchy' about medicine (only after traditional medicine totally failed me), and was excited when I moved to Pittsburgh after hearing how forward-thinking their medical community was. Pittsburgh has great doctors, sure, but they are still very traditional and conservative. I'm sorry you're dealing with this  Just remember, that no matter how the birthing process goes down, this is still your pregnancy, your labor, and your baby. Even if it happens at Magee, its your experience. Don't forget that


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep the group on Penn.
I find Pittsburgh's medical community to be about 10 
years behind in comparison to Phoenix re: birth. 
I am hoping the magee group is better. Thanks for the well wishes!
I am pretty direct when dealing with medical staff so, I hope for their
sake our goals align.





knottyknicky said:


> Was this the Midwives Center in the Strip District? I'm disappointed, but can't say I'm surprised. I'm a little 'crunchy' about medicine (only after traditional medicine totally failed me), and was excited when I moved to Pittsburgh after hearing how forward-thinking their medical community was. Pittsburgh has great doctors, sure, but they are still very traditional and conservative. I'm sorry you're dealing with this  Just remember, that no matter how the birthing process goes down, this is still your pregnancy, your labor, and your baby. Even if it happens at Magee, its your experience. Don't forget that


----------

